

Identifying Entrepreneurs During Job Interviews - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/entrepreneurial-interviewing/
How to avoid hiring a "wantrepreneur" at your startup.
======
skmurphy
The personal questions proposed in this post are not in any way relevant to
job performance and put you at risk of an anti-discrimination lawsuit in
California. The relevance to entrepreneurship is never explained in the post,
you might as well ask "what is your favorite color" as it's as useful as these
questions.

It's also interesting that all of the "homework" tasks are marketing or
business development related. To help the average hacker understand what's
being asked here, pretend that you were given a programming assignment and
asked to bring the code in on a USB key so that it could be "reviewed" as a
part of the interview. This is different from being asked to sketch out an
approach during an interview, he wants real work for free.

The downturn may embolden certain hiring managers to abuse candidates, please
don't become one of them.

------
helveticaman
_Free Consulting

Before you conclude the interview, assuming you are interested in the
candidate, give them some meaningful homework. For instance, you might ask
them to research a potential new market, analyze a competitor or assess a new
distribution channel. Preferably select a task that will add value to your
team’s efforts – not a make-work project.

There are several potential positive outcomes from this approach: (i) you get
free consulting, (ii) the candidate becomes engaged in your business and thus
can hit the ground running if they are hired, and most importantly, (iii) it
gives you an effective window into their soul and true motivations, as well as
an assessment of their skills and abilities._

Free consulting? Strikes me as a little sleazy.

~~~
skmurphy
I agree, if an in depth technical interview is not sufficient, then pay for a
small assignment so it's clear that you own the code. This method can easily
give way to fraud and I think is already over the line into misrepresentation
with the mention of "(i) you get free consulting."

